

A deep understanding of reality is exactly the same thing as laziness - overgard
http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-03-20/

======
overgard
I know hacker news isn't the place I'd usually post comics, but I found
something about this to be profound. I joke a lot about being proud of being
lazy, or that the best programmers are the laziest, but "lazy" is a really
loaded term. I think the punchline captures it perfectly:

"A deep understanding of reality is exactly the same thing as laziness. Have
you ever seen a statue of buddha jogging?"

